# Went by Alum today 3/26



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very muddy North and muddy everywhere else. Not trailers in the lots, no ice anywhere. Water level looks to be around 3' low

Hope this helps 

Howard Road










Cheshire










New Galena










Marina










Water Level


----------



## D-Bak (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow that is lower than I imagined! Is it normal to be that low? Hoover is so high people are running over buoys with there boats!!!


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Normally they will hold at winter pool (885 or 3' down) until the end of March and then start raising it to summer pool (888). Lots of rain or floods could change that.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

That definitely helps! Thanks for the info and pics! The marina ramps look great!


----------



## Benner (Apr 7, 2013)

yep. Was down by the dam the other day and flood gates were nearly wide open. Didn't stop people from lining the banks at the runoff though.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the report. Great visuals.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Kim you getting anxious to try new set up aren't you.i would plus fish should be there and waiting for you.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Kim you getting anxious to try new set up aren't you.i would plus fish should be there and waiting for you.


Yes I am! Had to stop by on my way back home from up North to do a look see


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

There are no fish in this lake. Please stay in southern central ohio. Thank you, resident


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ying6 said:


> there are no fish in this lake. Please stay in southern central ohio. Thank you, resident


Thanks Mike


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm with Ying, heard all fish took the pipeline to hoover for summer vacation &#128513; .. Hopefully I'll have boat out this Sunday I'll verify the above for Yall lol


----------



## spinneroach (May 23, 2014)

and where do you all suppose all the buckeye lakers are gonna be this summer if it is low .yup screaming , waking up alum and screwing up the ramps..
ENJOY !!!! southern central ohio resident


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

spinneroach said:


> and where do you all suppose all the buckeye lakers are gonna be this summer if it is low .yup screaming , waking up alum and screwing up the ramps..
> ENJOY !!!! southern central ohio resident


That has been on my mind


----------



## D-Bak (Jul 8, 2014)

spinneroach said:


> and where do you all suppose all the buckeye lakers are gonna be this summer if it is low .yup screaming , waking up alum and screwing up the ramps..
> ENJOY !!!! southern central ohio resident



I was thinking the same thing. 

I hope it isn't as bad as it could be.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the update - Kim there in no fish up north - they all died from the winter freeze.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

spinneroach said:


> and where do you all suppose all the buckeye lakers are gonna be this summer if it is low .yup screaming , waking up alum and screwing up the ramps..
> ENJOY !!!! southern central ohio resident



I'll be going to Home Depot tomorrow and buying Quickrete and start that dam dam repair myself if I have to to keep Em at bay lol who's with me?


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Mylife614 said:


> I'll be going to Home Depot tomorrow and buying Quickrete and start that dam dam repair myself if I have to to keep Em at bay lol who's with me?



I got a shovel, I know for a fact the musky have eaten all the remaining crappie and saugeye in alum. Skiers should beware also they are getting aggressive lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

EH,we all head that way when water temps get to warm at buckeye already.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

spinneroach said:


> screwing up the ramps..



Can it get any worse?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Bucks4life said:


> Can it get any worse?


You wouldn't think so, but I'm guessing it will ............ and not looking forward to it at all !!!
Maybe the rangers can assist more since they won't be needed at Buckeye.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I Think indian will see the majority. Its the only other lake with lakeside entertainment.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Lots of fish in Indian! Many of them in my freezer! I'll help Alum guys figure it out! Should be easier here, since Alum doesn't give up its fish so easily!
Maybe the Indian fisherman are just better! LOL!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

carp said:


> Lots of fish in Indian! Many of them in my freezer! I'll help Alum guys figure it out! Should be easier here, since Alum doesn't give up its fish so easily!
> 
> Maybe the Indian fisherman are just better! LOL!



Dems fightin words lol anybody can catch fish in a mud puddle lol


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

jray said:


> Dems fightin words lol anybody can catch fish in a mud puddle lol


Sounds like a fish tourney! Indian vs. Alum guys! one day on each others home lake!

hopefully our mudd puddle doesnt dry up!!!!! LOl


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

carp said:


> Lots of fish in Indian! Many of them in my freezer! I'll help Alum guys figure it out! Should be easier here, since Alum doesn't give up its fish so easily!
> Maybe the Indian fisherman are just better! LOL!


Well when you have 2 hour school delays every other day you should out fish us Columbus folks! #moretimemorefish


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

He doesn't know it but I watched him ice fish two winters ago on Indian. He has either gotten better or Central Ohio fishermen are really bad


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

haha! John has gotten a little better over the years


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't think there's a guy on Indian who has caught more Saugeye through the ice in the last two winters! I'm ready for this Lundy guy! All without electronics!

I'm willing to back it up with $$$$$!

FishWendel you better tell these guys what there up against!

Our school does cancel a bunch, that's how I get so much practice!!!! LOL

2 limits in open water so far this spring, all off the bank!

Start setting dates and collecting money, odds, and side bets!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

carp said:


> I don't think there's a guy on Indian who has caught more Saugeye through the ice in the last two winters! I'm ready for this Lundy guy! All without electronics!
> 
> I'm willing to back it up with $$$$$!
> 
> ...


Didn't realize this would become a competitive challenge but, no, no, no, my money is on you for sure all the way. How could anyone possibly try to or even want to compete against all of that, not me!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Just trying to out psych the Alum guys out and use the mental approach! You guys have Troy! That puts me in second place already!

He's the master at both Lakes! I was thinking about betting $1.00! fishwendel has a side bet of 50 cents on me, just because he's related! LOL

I'm a school teacher remember, we have no money!

All in all hope the buckeye locals don't invade us to much! But if my home lake went south I guess I would have to look elsewhere!

God bless everyone, Happy Easter and Think Spring!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I wanna watch.lol unreal


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

fishslim said:


> I wanna watch.lol unreal


Watch what, you kicking our butts at ALUM! 

I want you on my TEAM at ALUM!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh man I was wanting to watch... unreal


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I am not involved in this . I just love to fish. Lol


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

fishslim said:


> Oh man I was wanting to watch... unreal


What's unreal? I think he was just kidding around man


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes the whole thing is just sarcasm, just messing with everyone!

Never been to Alum in my life! 

Rarely catch any fish at Indian! LOL


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Meant this would be fun to watch. And yes John does not catch many fish at indian... Sarcasm


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Looks like everyone needs to fish. Let's all meet at Indian


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ying great idea! Let me know when yall plan to meet an head up to indian. Make it a several day trip, when water temp hits the sweet spot! My jeep will likely have a flat tire an will just have to sacrifice an attempt to catch some dinks at alum  Lol it's about go time, hope everyone has a successful and safe spring wherever they fish!


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Good Lord I dont see how its possible to get even one more idiot of the ramps at Alum ! Thats like statisticly impossible isnt it ?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wait an see you will be astound how many more can fit in.lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Propwash and mudlines


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lol Bobby miles of it.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Propwash and mudlines





fishslim said:


> Lol Bobby miles of it.


can't wait.. blue tiger flicker calling their name


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

93stratosfishnski said:


> can't wait.. blue tiger flicker calling their name



That's what I'm talking about. Purple tiger too. And some new top secret baits. I'll be running em summer weekday evenings at alum and fishing different water on weekends whether the buckeye crowd shows up or not. Alum on the weekend usually not worth it for me. It's about to get real good out there. See you on the water.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

fishslim said:


> Wait an see you will be astound how many more can fit in.lol


I work for a fairly large towing company. I think i might jost bring the big rollback down and just wait to pull the suvs and trucks out the end up at the bottom of the ramp or maybe bring the medium duty so i can pick boats up and set them back on trailers when they slide off and land on the ramp. (Seen this atleast a few times last year )


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow brave and diehards 2 boats on Alum this morning saw skim ice in some protected bays. Wind pushing lake pretty good. Brrrrrr be smart bw safe wear life jackets that water is super cold.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

stanimals2 said:


> Good Lord I dont see how its possible to get even one more idiot of the ramps at Alum ! Thats like statisticly impossible isnt it ?



Haha not possible. My fav time to launch is early am. Even on Saturday it's just me and whatever bass tournament and those guys are in and out.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

There's many times when we get to the ramp to head out bowfishing, the sunset rush is coming off the lake. We prep the boat and sit there and watch the show until it clears out a bit. Can't find any better entertainment than that anywhere on tv!


----------

